# Dangerous?



## freechicken (May 27, 2014)

We are considering raising a couple pigs this summer for a fall slaughter but I have just come across several articles talking about how dangerous these animals are. We have young children (4 of them 8 and younger). Would we be taking too large of a risk raising pigs? I want to raise quality meat for our table but not if my children would be at risk. How do others protect their children?  Also, if they are that dangerous, how are we going to clean out their pen and change their bedding? 

Feeling very nervous...


----------



## larryj57 (May 27, 2014)

I clean mine with a water hose from outside the fence. Put up a good fence and don't let the kids go inside. the bedding is hay i throw over the fence, what they don;t eat they root it into the shed.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (May 27, 2014)

Pigs are only dangerous if you raise them that way. Go visit a good farmer and ask about his pigs. More than likely they will get in the pen with their stock and dispel many of the myths you are concerned about.


----------



## Ropada (May 27, 2014)

We've recently been in the same situation and have decided on American Guinea Hogs. They are much smaller, easier to manage and so far appear to be quite friendly (although we work hard at socializing them). The tradeoff would be that the amount of meat is much less than a full size hog and they develop a good bit slower, but for long term meat I think they are a great option


----------



## M.L. McKnight (May 27, 2014)

I am pretty satisfied with the temperament of all of my pigs, my Red Wattle is by far the most docile. I haven't had any experience dealing with Guinea Hogs but I did consider them as fun addition to the farm. An uncle of mine is getting into Mulefoot hogs, he seems to like them and doesn't have anything bad to say about them.


----------



## elbesta (May 27, 2014)

If you get them when there small you can discover how pigs act. If one acts like its getting mean you will have nice tender meat. Pigs for the most part are just big overgrown babies. That being said I don't let my 8 year old grandson in the pen with a 500lb pig. You can learn to handle pigs safely.


----------

